# Goodbye My Little Old Man



## Nancy McClelland

Our last little Zebra Finch passed away sometime last evening. He was a happy, noisy little bird and we'll really miss him. We used to call him "Methusaleh" as he would have been 14 years old this March--he lived more than 3 times as long as his parents and sisters. We watched him work his way out of his egg on Easter day, 1999. Watching TV won't be the same as any bell or cell phone on TV would set him off or if you whistled, he'd answer. Good bye my sweet little birdy boy, rest in peace.


----------



## FreezeNkody

aww sorry =(


----------



## LakeCondo

What a great story, Larry.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks all, it's been a really quiet couple of days. We're gonna go looking this week as the family room just isn't the same without our little boy.


----------



## Deliciosa

Rest in peace sweet bun. Thank you for giving him a long, happy life with lots of love. Binky free :bunny5

Edit: I'm so dumb, didn't even clue in to the fact that this is about a bird, not a bun. Regardless - I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## HEM

We are sorry to hear of your loss
Hopefully the memories of the 14 years will help you through


----------



## Blue eyes

Aww.. sorry to hear.
We had zebra finches (but never for 14 years!).

Have you seen the Gouldian finch? I think they are so beautifully colored. I never had one, but my Mom did.


----------



## luvthempigs

So sorry for your loss......

I just lost one of my tiels last week, very unexpected : ( Her cage mate is just devastated.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww so to hear Larry


----------



## Ape337

Awwww, I love little zebras! The little beeping sound is adorable. 14 years is incredible!

Soar high into heaven tiny bird ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I am getting a new cage--just ordered it. We thought 14 years was remarkable as all the others went between 4 to 5 years. Never heard of a Gouldian as we only got that one pair 18 years ago, but we did love all the noises--they are such happy little birdies. Probably look at birdies next week. Sure do miss our little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Went looking today at Petsmart but their selection sucked. Will try elsewhere. Also, the info about Zebra's said they live 5 years on average so our little guy was really remarkable.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Just here for a quick look--still miss our little "Arturo Jr.", he was such a neat little birdy boy.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks, he was with us for such a remarkably long time that he left a giant hole for such a small little guy.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I know, its so hard when you lose them.


----------



## Bunniesloveemmyb

Sorry to hear about ur lose!He had the best life I bet!x


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still haven't gotten another. The PetsMart near us sucks and the Petco is even worse. I want to get a male and all they had each time is one or two females--did see some neat Diamond Doves, but they'd need a much larger enclosure. We still miss you and all your happy sounds my little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little boy--still miss you, but we now have a new noise maker, Buddy. Looks just like you and almost as noisy. Rest in peace my little man.


----------



## Bunny parents

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to say good bye. I'm sure he was a happy bunny and had a wonderful lifetime with you.


----------



## Srecko

So sad  What a fighter of a birdy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tauntz

So sorry for your loss even though I am reading about it late. I know how much you miss them when they are gone. I went through the same feelings when I lost my Quaker. A friend knew I needed to get another one not to replace the one I lost but to help me heal & to have another Quaker parakeet to love & love me. Glad you now have Buddy to fill that void in your heart & life.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

so sorry! he gave you so much joy!!! I had a cockatiel for 10 + years and yes she was noisy and messy, but I loved her little sweet tweets in the morning, saying please uncover me!!! it's sooo quiet without her. every time i'm in a pet store , i hear the cockatiels and my heart melts!! rest in peace little friend!!!!! my squeakers will be taking care of him!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everyone, it is so nice to have a noisy little birdy to wake up to in the morning again. We did miss it so.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Two years already, doesn't hardly seem possible it's been that long since you left us. We love you and miss you my little birdy boy. You were always so happy and noisy and altogether joyful. Rest in peace my little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

The time seems to fly by so fast now. Doesn't seem like it could be 3 years already my little old man. Sure do miss you and still remember seeing you break free from your egg and watching you grow. Rest in peace my "little old man"--you'll alwyas be alive and with us in our hearts and thoughts.:cry1:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

he was the oldest living Finch I have ever seen, and a very friendly lil boy


----------



## Ivythelionhead

So sorry for your loss, may he fly forever free now over rainbow bridge.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year already. Still miss you and the connection to our first pair, your parents. Rest peacefully my little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still miss you buddy--we now have 7 gouldian finches and 2 very noisy parakeets.


----------



## Lokin4AReason

sending my sincere condolences and may they all binky away over that rainbow at where we ll meet them one day awaiting US ...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

7 years without your cheerful little chirps already. Rest well my little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi there my little man, I'm still amazed at how long you lived, just amazing.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello again my sweet little guy--thinking of getting another pair as I miss your trilling.


----------

